# S3 Wheel compatability



## Ghost234 (Jun 1, 2010)

Does anyone have the list of the 2009 S3 wheel compatibility? It seems to be missing from Cervelo's website.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

Using "Internet Archive Wayback Machine", I found this on the Cervelo site from Jan, 2009. If you have a specific wheel in mind, it's probably been discussed on the forum at the Cervelo site, and you can do a search in that form.

From Jan 2009........

Wheel Compatibility 


The S3 is the most aerodynamic road bike Cervélo ever produced; therefore we recommend using aero wheel sets. Listed below are some commonly used wheels that have very tight wheel clearance to the chain stay of the S3. Compatibility will depend on riding style and weight as each will have an impact on lateral wheel flex.

Manufacturer Model Notes 
Campagnolo Bora Ultra Two <2-3mm clearance 
Record hub, Open Pro rim <2mm spoke/chain stay clearance 
Chris King King hub, AeroHead rim ~3mm 
Fulcrum Speed XLR <2mm spoke/chain stay clearance 
Speed XLR (new hub) <2mm spoke/chain stay clearance 
Zero <2mm spoke/chain stay clearance 
HED 2009 Jet (all) <2mm spoke/chain stay clearance 
2009 Stinger 50 <2mm spoke/chain stay clearance 
2009 Stinger 60 <2mm spoke/chain stay clearance 
2009 Stinger 90 <2mm spoke/chain stay clearance 
Shimano WH-7850 1-2mm 
Zipp Sub 9 disc rider weight/riding style dependant 


Listed below are some commonly used wheels that do not fit the S3.

Manufacturer Model 
Campagnolo Eurus
Hyperon
Shamal
Shamal Ultra 
Fulcrum Racing 5 
Mavic R-Sys 
Shimano WH-6600
WH-7801 SC
WH-RS20


----------

